# [DEAD] The Battle against Torn World



## Pikachu (Aug 17, 2008)

THIS RPG IS DEAD!













(Origin Giratina by Butterfree. Dormant Giratina by Aruseus Master)​
*The Battle Against Torn World*
-----------------------------
A battle is raging betwoon the Living and the Torn World. Giratina has turned against Arceus and decided to try and take power away from Arceus and become Supreme Ruler of the Pokemon Universe. Arceus has created a team of Elite Pokemon to help fight against Giratina and his Spirit Pokemon. This team of Elite Pokemon, lead by Dialga and Palkia, is split into three groups. You are assigned to one of the three groups that has 5 Pokemon each. The team leaders are Regigigas, Cresselia, and Heatran.

Mission Objectives:
1. Find Cresselia. She was missing in the beginning of the RPG.
2. Find Jirachi. Jirachi is the only person who knows where the Spirit Cloth is.
3. Find the Spirit Cloth, a cursed piece of cloth that causes Giratina to enter its Dormant Form.
4. Find the entrance to the Torn World and defeat Giratina.

Rules:
1. No godmodding. (Of Course)
2. You can only control (1) non-legendary (unless you decided to be Cresselia or Heatran) Pokemon. It can be Basic, Stage 1, or Stage 2.
3. If you decide that you want to be Cresselia or Heatran, PM me. 
4. Regular forum rules apply. There can be mild cussing, though.
5. You must put the name of the Pokemon below to show that you read the first post.





6. Persons who control Regigigas, Cresselia, or Heatran are allowed to turn the plot in any direction that they wish as long as it is relevant to the plot.
7. This RPG is anime-styling battling, so you can use more than 4 attacks.
8. No chat speak.

Here's the form:
*Forum Name:* (put the your forum name) 
*Pokemon:* (put the name of your Pokemon like Pikachu, Rhydon, etc.)
*Pokemon's Name:* (if you have another name for your character, put it here. If not, then put the Pokemon.)
*Gender:* (male, female, or genderless. You can only put Genderless if it cannot be Male or Female: Metagross, Rotom, etc.)
*Age:* (Your age x15)
*Group:* (put the number of the group you want to be in.)
*Appearance:* (Describe your Pokemon's appearance here. If you have a sprite you made, put it here.)
*Personality:* (Describe your Pokemon's personality.)
*History:* (Describe your Pokemon's history. If you do not want to, then put N/A.)
*Other:* (anything that I missed, put it here.)

*My form:*
Forum Name: pikachu629
Pokemon: Regigigas
Pokemon's Name: Regigigas
Gender: Genderless
Age: 210
Group: 1
Appearance: A normal Regigigas
Personality: Regigigas is very slow, he doesn't get jokes until a week has passed. He is very calm and nice to everyone.
History: He used to be a statue until Arceus brought the rest of the Regis to unfreeze him. Ever since, Regigigas has been serving Arceus.
Other:

Group #1
Leader - Regigigas/pikachu629
Smeargle - Smeargle/Echo
Bonsai - Torterra/Grass King
Shadowflare - Vulpix/Mewtwo
Shade - Heracross/Lucas755

Group #2
Leader - Cresselia/???
Constriction - Tangrowth/Cryptica
Rosie - Purugly/Darksong
Flare - Charizard/Silver
An - Solrock/Treechu
Buzz - Yanmega/Yanmega

Group #3
Leader - Heatran/Crowned Clown
Tiny - Riolu/Mercury

There are only 7 spots open: 7 for team members.
Cresselia cannot be played anymore. It is a NPC that is part of the plot.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Forum Name: Cryptica
Pokemon: Tangrowth
Pokemon's Name: Constriction
Gender: Male
Age: 165
Group: Two
Appearance: 
Personality: Constriction is a ferocious fighter. At times he can be serious and other times he can be, well, not serious. He likes attacks that involve using his hands, especially constriction moves.
History: N/A
Other: He is over twice as big as Raticate.


----------



## Darksong (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Forum Name: Darksong
Pokemon: Purugly
Pokemon's Name: Rosie
Gender: Female
Age: Am I seriously 165?
Group: 2
Appearance: A shiny Purugly, except with more vivid colors. She also has a bow between her ears. I have a sprite, I just need to find it...
Personality: Mostly friendly, but usually ignores others. With a lonely nature, she thinks that no one's nice to her. Most of the time, she's shy and stays out of the action, but she really just needs someone to be by her side whenever she needs them. She likes eating Raticate.
History: N/A
Other:


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Cryptica is accepted, except I don't think 11 x 15 is 26.
Darksong, did you read the first post?


----------



## Darksong (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Yup.


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Oops, my bad. Didn't see the Raticate there.
Accepted.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

15 times something is twenty-six. The number that 15 is multiplied by is Constriction's age in human years.
Or is that how it works?


----------



## Echo (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Forum Name: Echo
Pokemon: Smeargle
Pokemon's Name: Smeargle
Gender: Male
Age: 225
Group: 1
Appearance: A regular smeargle with blue-green paint instead of the normal green.
Personality: Shy, and would rather stand away from a conflict unless absolutely necessary.
History: Was attacked by a *Raticate* and now runs in terror everytime he sees one.
Other: Currently only can use sketch.


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*



Cryptica said:


> 15 times something is twenty-six. The number that 15 is multiplied by is Constriction's age in human years.
> Or is that how it works?


It is _your_ human age times 15 equals the Pokemon's age in Pokemon years but I'll let it go JUST for you!


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Oh, mine? Okay. Constriction's age is 165.


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Echo is accepted


----------



## Shadowstar (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Forum Name: Shadowstar
Pokemon: Rayquaza
Pokemon's Name: Emeraldsky(called Emmy or Emerald for short)
Gender: Genderless
Age: 150
Group: 1
Appearance: Like a shiny Rayquaza
Personality: Cheerful, has a dark sense of humor, light-hearted.
History:N/A.
Other: It(she because I feel like it) hates every Raticate that has anything to do with the Torn World.


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Shadowstar is accepted, wait no. I said no LEGENDARIES. Change it and then you're accepted.


----------



## Grass King (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Forum Name: Grass King
Pokemon: Torterra
Pokemon's Name: Bonsai
Gender: Male
Age: 240
Group: 1
Appearance: Normal, apart from a scar over his left eye
Personality: Quiet, caring, intelligent, assesses the situation before doing anything.
History: Was orphaned as a Turtwig, and then travelled the world alone.
Other: Has an enemy who is a Raticate.


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Grass King is accepted. 
What nobody wants to be Heatran or Cresselia? They're full of power.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Seeing as no one else is..

Forum Name: Crowned Clown
Pokemon: Heatran
Pokemon's Name: Heatran
Gender: Male
Age: 180
Group: #3, as he's the leader
Appearance:  feeling lazy.
Personality: Although he is easily enraged he is usually serious and always makes corny jokes that usually aren't funny. He doesn't like to let things escape his notice and likes to watch over people. He's very rough and unsensitive but pokémon who know him well can tell others that he actually _does_ care for his subordinates. Even though other pokémon like to make fun of him by saying that he has a crush on Cresselia he really doesn't and will harm others if they bother him enough.
History: He was in a losing battle against Giratina, and as Giratina was about to use a final move Dialga and Palkia, sent by Arceus, froze time and warped him to another location. Now he feels that he owes Arceus, Dialga, and Palkia and intends to do so by leading this group.
Other: He has a grudge against Raticates, maybe because they can scamper around without him noticing.


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Crowned Clown is accepted.


----------



## Treechu (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

*Forum Name:* Treechu 
*Pokemon:* Solrock
*Pokemon's Name:* An
*Gender:* Genderless, though it prefers to  be remarked as a 'he'
*Age:* 210
*Group:* 2
*Appearance:* A shiny Solrock, normal except for his lower right "spike" is broken off.
*Personality:* Very wise and calm, An keeps mostly to himself. A sophisticated yet gentle soul, he is well mannered when he actually speaks out. He will help anyone who needs his abilities or help.
*History:* An came from outer space by accident, much like the rest of his species. He floated too close to the gravitational pull of Earth and was dragged down to the surface. Since then the Solrock has learned the culture of this planet. Taking an interest in it's history and religion. When he heard of the one known as Giratina was turning against it's creator he volunteered to help calm the commotion.
*Other:* He is not fond of water and or Raticates.


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Treechu, read the first post again and then change your form.


----------



## Silver (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Forum Name: Silver
Pokemon: Charizard
Pokemon's Name: Flare
Gender: Female
Age: 195
Group: #2
Appearance: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Personality: Rough,likes to act tough,picks on raticates
History: N/A


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

A bit short but accepted. and 13 x 15 is 195.


----------



## Echo (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Have the giratina sprites been here the entire time?


----------



## Treechu (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Lol, another fail for me. : P; My apologies, the rules of an RP are usually the same and I normally skim over them...so I missed the Rusticate deal.

I have edited the post liked you asked.


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*



Echo said:


> Have the giratina sprites been here the entire time?


I added them later.


----------



## Echo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Ah... thats why I didn't see them when I joined...


----------



## Mercury (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Forum Name: Mercury
Pokemon: Riolu
Pokemon's Name: Tiny
Gender: Male
Age: 180
Group: Group 3
Appearance: Shiny Riolu, but smaller than most (hence the name Tiny)
Personality: Very protective about his height. Cheerful most of the time, but when in danger completely changes, and becomes a deadly weapon
History: When he was younger, he got bullied by some *Raticate* because of his height. They regretted it afterwards.


----------



## Yanmega (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Forum Name: Yanmega
Pokemon: Yanmega
Pokemon's Name: Buzz
Gender: Male
Age: 150
Group: 2
Appearance: Look at my avatar
Personality: Buzz is always looking on the dark side. Nothing is good in his eyes. Buzz is very depressing to be around. You will probobly never see him smile.
History: N/A
Other: Raticate get on Buzz's nerves


----------



## Echo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Not going to be on for the next 24 hours. You can start without me if you must.


----------



## Silver (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*



pikachu629 said:


> A bit short but accepted. and 13 x 15 is 195.


Oh sorry.
I hate math and i there for suck at it 
yea thanks for the answer


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Mercury and Yanmega are accepted. Group#2 is now complete. (Cresselia is part of the plot now, heh heh...) The RPG can start. Groups #1 and #3 will pick up NPC team members as the RPG progresses. 

[RPG BEGINS]
It was raining hard, with lighting flashing in the dark sky. It has been like this ever since Giratina's Spirit Pokemon entered the the region. The team was standing outside. Diagla was taking roll. "...Cresselia!" Dialga roared. There was silence. "Where's Cresselia?" Dialga boomed.


----------



## Mercury (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Tiny stepped forward. The rain could very easily have blown him away, but he stood strong.
"I haven't seen her sir. Not for the whole day," he replied.


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

"WHAT!!!" Palkia boomed. "Do you think Dialga was talking to you, shorty boy? What do you think this is, the Girl Scouts?" 
"Calm down, sir. He's just a kid," said Regigigas.
"And why are there KIDS in the Elite Team?" roared Palkia. 
"Our Lord Arceus said anyone willing to fight Giratina is allowed to do so," Regigigas said. 
"Then _where_ is Cresselia?" Dialga asked again.


----------



## Mercury (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Tiny shivered when Palkia called him shorty boy, and then followed it with the Girl Scouts insult. In his mind he could see himself tearing Palkia in half. 
'Don't retaliate Tiny' he told himself.
He repeated himself to Dialga.
"We haven't seen her in days sir. I'm sure she'll turn up soon," 
He stood, waiting to be shouted at again.


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

((Now Mercury don't take anything Palkia says as an insult to YOU. It was meant as a joke.))

"Regigigas, search Group #2's tent." Diagla said, "I remember she was here yesterday." Regigigas nodded and walked toward the tent.
"As for the REST of YOU," growled Palkia, "you have free time." Palkia paused for a bit. "Well, what are you waiting for? Go enjoy your FREE TIME!"


----------



## Treechu (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

An floating in front of the two towering legendaries. Slightly annoyed by the raindrops, as the hit him a small pull of steam would sizzle off of him. He didn't say anything as the upper powers yelled at the small younger Pokemon. Then the mentioning of free time didn't phase him, what were he to do? Levitate rocks for amusement? No. He was too old and sophisticated for childish games like that.

He sighed telepathically, and then spoke to Dialga and Palkia. "Perhaps she may be scouting the area? Lady Cresselia should be fine on her own if she is doing so." His telepathic voice was calm, he waited for their replies.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Constriction looked up at Dialga. "I haven't seen her," he said calmly. "And I can't think of where she might be. I'm sorry if that was a waste of your time." He wanted to pat the Pokemon on the back but that might be a bit too sissy.


----------



## Darksong (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Rosie just attempted to hide out of view, not answering.


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Regigigas went to Group #2's tent and searched it. The tent was a mess, as if there had been a fight there. He didn't find Cresselia, but did find one thing: the Lunar Wing with a dark vapor around it. Regigigas picked the Lunar Wing and stepped outside. 
"Dialga, sir," Regigigas called. "Cresselia isn't there but I did find the Lunar Wing." Regigigas raised his hand to show Dialga.
"Hmmm..." Dialga said. "Good work, Regigigas." Palkia looked at it.
"Was there any sign of a struggle?" Palkia roared.
"The tent was messy as if a fight had taken place," Regigigas said, "and there was a dark vapor around it."
"Thanks for YOUR help!" Palkia boomed.
"Now to move forward!" Dialga said. "Let's MOVE!"


----------



## Darksong (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Rosie yowled in fright as the Regigigas entered, but calmed down immediately. She stayed where she was, planning to follow the others last.


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

((Darksong, everyone is outside. That's where they take role. and Regigigas had already left the tent.))

Dialga began to walk forward, Palkia behind him. Regigigas waved his hand toward the team and began trotting forward.
"Do you think we'll find Cresselia, Diagla?" Palkia asked.
"Yes we will," Dialga growled. The duo began to approach a dark menacing forest. Surrounding it was a dark vapor, just like around the Lunar Wing.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Constriction followed Dialga and Palkia. His eyes locked onto the dark glow around the forest. "This looks like it's from a dark Pokemon. The first one that comes to mind when the word 'dark' is mentioned would be...." The Tangrowth's voice trailed off.


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

"Which can be none other than the Master of Darkness himself, Darkrai," said Regigigas, who was assigned to lead Group #2. "Or a group of Spirit Pokemon haunting that forest."


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

((oh crap. sorry.))

"WHAT'S GOING ON OUT HERE?!" boomed Heatran, angrily stomping out of his tent. He had been awakened by the commotion outside. "I WAS HAVING A NICE NAP-" Then he caught the words "Cresselia". He saw Dialga, Palkia, and Regigigas marching off towards the forest. 

"Hey, wait-" he did his best to move as quickly as possible, which was actually quite fast, considering he was such a large pokémon. "Come on, Tiny," he called behind his shoulder, assuming that he was still in the tent. He didn't realize that the Riolu had already gone outside.


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

"There you are, Heatran." Regigigas said. "I was wondering where you were."


----------



## Treechu (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

An only gave a deep telepathic sigh, the big brutes had ignored him. But he only brushed it off and floated slowly after him. Speed was never a great asset of his, it may encounter a problem. _Oh well,_ he though to himself. _Hopefully we will find Lady Cresselia, she is more thoughtful then these two._


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

"What's that floating ROCK over there?" roared Palkia. "Wait, it's just An."
"An, I want you to keep close by," Dialga said. "Your psychic powers will will help us greatly." Regigigas nodded.


----------



## Darksong (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

((Even though Regigigas left the tent, that doesn't mean Rosie can't be afraid of it :) ))
Rosie attempted to stay in the back, almost screaming again at the mention of Darkrai. She figured that screaming would annoy the others and make them even less of her friends.


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

((heh heh oh well. Regigigas is just a big monster. )


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

"Yeah, sorry I'm late, Regi." Heatran was slightly panting, as the pokémon wasn't exactly built for speed. "So.. I'd like to ask what's going on, as I sorta slept through your earlier conversation." The heatran was very to the point when it came to things he didn't know. "And do you know where my little riolu man is? I can't seem to find him anywhere."


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

"I thought he was with us," Regigigas said. "Don't tell me another team member is lost." Dialga turned around.
"Are you saying another member is lost?" Dialga roared, getting angry. "That's two members in one HOUR!" Palkia looked at Dialga.
"Calm down," Palkia growled. "We'll find that Girl Scout."

((no offense to you Mercury))


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Constriction's eyes narrowed at the word Darkrai. "And you said Spirit Pokemon? I'm guessing that's Spiritomb. Made of one hundred and eight spirits." He looked back at the arriving Heatran. "Welcome to the group," he said with no enthusiasm, but also no hint of unsatisfaction in his voice.


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

"We'll find Tiny," Regigigas said. "Don't worry, sir." Regigigas turned to Heatran. "When did you last see Tiny (the Riolu)?"


----------



## Treechu (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

An hurried his pace up to the leaders, ignoring the comment of "floating rock." He eventually caught up to the four towering creatures. "Pardon my accusation sirs, but if we're fighting Pokemon of the Dark type my psychic abilities would be hindered."


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

"Now let me explain what kind of people we shall be facing!" Dialga roared. "There are four kinds: Dark, Ghost, Shadow, and Spirit. Dark Pokemon, led by Darkrai, have sworn their loyalty to Giratina and follow any orders by him. Ghost Pokemon, led by Gengar the Evil, don't work for Giratina but believe in Giratina's cause. Shadow Pokemon are Pokemon possessed by Spirit Pokemon. Spirit Pokemon are the true "ghosts"; they are Pokemon that have died and they must serve Giratina for eternity, even if they were good in the living world. Any questions?"


----------



## Mercury (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

(No offense taken, and none will ever be)
Tiny jumped down from the tree he had been sitting in.
"Hey, I've been here the whole time! Just because I'm small," he complained, " So does that mean I won't be able to effect any of them with my moves?"


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

((FYI, Palkia insults everyone. So if your character is insulted, dont take it personally))

"Where have YOU been, shorty?" Palkia roared. "What do you think we're doing, playing Hide-and-Seek?" Regigigas picked Tiny up and set him next to Heatran.
"Stay with your group leader," Regigigas said.


----------



## Mercury (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

"Sorry," Tiny replied, picking a leaf out from his fur.


----------



## Grass King (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Bonsai followed everyone else, and being at the back of the group, was going fairly unnoticed. Thankfully.

Bonsai walked over to Tiny, and whispered to him, "You can ride on my shell, if you wish."


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

"Oh no you don't," shouted Heatran, hearing the torterra's offer. "Arceus, Palkia and Dialga chose _only_ you to be in my team for a REASON! So I want to see you ON YOUR FEET and READY TO MOVE!" Heatran roughly grabbed the scruff of Tiny's neck and set him on his feet. "Oh, and don't worry about that Palkia over there. It's true that he's one of a kind and you can see that right here, can'tcha?" He laughed even though others wouldn't even be sure if it was a joke.


----------



## Silver (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

((sorry everyone i got school in a week so yea...))
Flare flying in the air not noticed by the others,flew low to make faces at Palkia unoticed. Flare snickered and flew high again. "Mabye the rain will stop so I can put my tail out again." said Flare loud enough to be noticed.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

"No questions here," said Constriction. "Sorry for the misunderstanding." He looked into Palkia's eyes and then stared ahead at the forest.


----------



## Darksong (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Rosie stepped back a bit, fangs bared. She was shivering, however, which kind of destroyed the fearless look.


----------



## Mercury (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Tiny rubbed the back of his neck, where he had been picked up. He didn't really mind riding or walking, but that had hurt. He had lost his glittering, shiny fur by now. The rain and dampened it and it was going slightly darker. He shivered at the thought of going blue.


----------



## Silver (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Flare saw Rosie shivering. "What're you afraid of Rosie?" said Flare almost hitting a tree.


----------



## Darksong (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Rosie just about flinched. "All this darkness... it could _kill_ us if we're not careful." Her expression was grim.


----------



## Mercury (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Tiny suddenly felt horrible. He might _die_? He couldn't feel his hands, feet or nose either, which didn't help. He was going numb in the cold. He rubbed his hands together to try and warm them up, but to no avail. He closed his eyes and concentrated to start using moves on thin air, and he started to warm up. He opened his eyes. Everything was the same. He blinked. Everything was still black. He tried to block every thought of death by darkness. A white light shined in his vision. 
'There is still hope' he thought, as his vision came back properly, everything to do with dark gone from his mind.


----------



## Treechu (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

_Not very good match-ups for me...though my fire abilities might have a better advantage of the ghosts._ An thought to himself, most likely ignoring the others.

(Sorry for the late posts guys, soccer practice takes a lot of time out of my morning. x3x; )


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Heatran noticed the fear in the air around the smaller pokémon. "HEADS UP EVERYBODY!" he bellowed, even though the frightened pokémon were right next to him. "We aren't going to be killed by the darkness, and if you truly think so then I'll blast that forest off the ground! You hear me?!" 
Heatran looked towards the forest. If you didn't look carefully it seemed like the shadows of the trees were growing, stretching toward them.. But still. He knew that the pokémon, all of them, had to be strong, because as they got closer and closer to the fight with Giratina, the darkness would become overwhelming..


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

"Alright then, lets start moving toward the forest!" Dialga roared and he began to walk toward the forest. The sun,  covered by the clouds, was barely visible. "We need to make it there before sunset."


----------



## Mercury (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Heatran's loud voice surprised Tiny. He jumped 5 feet in the air. He did not like the idea of the forest being blasted off the ground. He heard Dialga roar, and started walking.


----------



## Silver (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

"Darkness is weak. That will mean Giratina will be weak." said Flare to give the others confidence which rarely happens.


----------



## Mercury (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Tiny nodded in agreement. He had an edge over dark type, but was totally ineffective against ghosts. So of course Darkness is weak.


----------



## Treechu (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

An shook his head at the younger one's words, they apparently had no idea what they were up against. He let out a telepathic sigh as they entered the forest. Another place he was slightly uncomfortable with.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

As Heatran crashed through the forest he left a trail of destruction behind him. The trail was littered with fallen trees- or what was left of them, as he occasionally resorted to burning down particularly tough trees. The fire was just enough to burn the tree into smouldering ashes, then die out without setting any other trees on fire. Even though the path he cleared was harder to navigate at least it let a little more sunlight into the forest.


----------



## Echo (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

OOC: Sorry about my extreme late-ness, as I'll be really busy with back to school homeword until Thursday or Friday. After that I'll be more active.

Smeargle had fallen asleep while painting, and the fumes from the paint didn't help in letting him wake during Palkia's outburst.
He stumbled outside, and noticed a large path out of the camp made by Heatran and Regigigas. He began running down the path to catch up.
"Err... Why did I have to stay asleep so long... Now I'm stuck running to catch up with my group. And I even missed briefing! I'm a failure at life..."


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

"Heatran, walk more quietly or we'll be heard," Dialga said. Then there was ruffling of leaves as a frightened Xatu fell out of a tree.
"It's a Xatu," Regigigas said, "a Pokemon that has the power to see the past and the future." Xatu nodded.


----------



## Mercury (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Tiny looked at the Xatu. He wondered what it would be like to be able to see the past and the future. It looked scared, but it was surrounded by legendary Pokémon, so who wouldn't be?


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Constriction followed the group into the woods. He threw his arm around a tree and launched himself forward, catching up. He stopped himself in time to see a Xatu, at who he nodded.


----------



## Darksong (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Rosie took a deep breath and followed the others, slowly gaining confidence. She wouldn't be effective against ghosts, other than Faint Attack, which was super-effective to make up for it.


----------



## Silver (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Flare didn't have to keep up with the group because she saw the path of destruction left by Heartran.


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

"If you wa...wa...want me to...to see your fu...fu...future, I can," Xatu trembled. Dialga looked at Xatu.


----------



## Mercury (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Tiny looked at Dialga with the Xatu, feeling how terrified it was.


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

"Why don't you then?" Dialga said. Xatu looked at the towering Pokemon and his eyes began to glow. Xatu began to shake even more.
"A large tomb...a despicable evil...when the moon turns blue...the end is near..." Xatu trembled, his eyes still glowing. Then Xatu collapsed. Dialga looked at the Xatu.
"That's Diagla's future?" Regigigas said, confused.


----------



## Mercury (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

"Sounds like it to me," Tiny said.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

"Or it might be all of ours," said Heatran, doing his best to knock down trees without noise [which in reality is pretty hard]. He picked up the Natu and threw it into Tiny's arms. "Here, hold the Natu. He might be useful later." Then he continued on deeper into the forest, but not quite as loudly.


----------



## Mercury (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

(Isn't it a Xatu?)
Tiny caught the Xatu, but still staggered around a bit. He felt sorry for the poor thing, but tried not to let it show. He mouther sorry at it.


----------



## Silver (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

(Natu they mean Natu.)
"Blue...moon? What's a blue moon?" asked Flare as she flew next to Tiny almost stepping on it. "Uh...sorry." said Flare.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

((oh. oops. If it was a Natu then.. well.))

Heatran laughed at the sight of the tiny riolu struggling to hold the much larger xatu. "Wow, I didn't think you'd be able to hold that, but then, you _were_ chosen by Arceus to come with us. Here.." He gingerly lifted the xatu from Tiny's arms and set him on Dialga's back, as he was nearest. "That should lighten your load, and it should be no problem fer you, right Dialga?" He didn't wait for an answer and started off again.


----------



## Echo (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Smeargle ran through the wreckage, hearing Heatran's booming voice up ahead. He couldn't tell how far behind he had gotten, but he knew he would be there soon.
He heard crashing of trees falling, and realized that they were moving, and suddenly realized that he would have to move faster to catch up.


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Then a dark vapor began to seep from the ground and surrounded the Xatu. Dialga dropped the Pokemon to the floor. Xatu's body began to wither away. Then a deep hissing voice said, "HER SOUL BELONGS TO ME!! DARKRAI, SEIZE THEM!!" Then Darkrai came out of the darkness.
"My pleasure..." Darkrai said. "Minions, get them!" Houndooms, Mightyenas, and other Dark Pokemon attacked.
"C'mon team, fight!" Palkia roared.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

"What?! Where'd they come from-" Heatran shouted, but was ambushed by houndoom and mightyenas and other devious pokémon. He felt his rage flare up, and many of the more sensitive-pawed pokémon leapt off his body in surprise as his skin became hotter and hotter. Suddenly, he erupted in a huge Heat Wave [as he was saving his strongest moves for last], but still many of the dark pokémon on him were burned into oblivion along with all of the surrounding trees. Then, the earth split open in an Earthquake attack, and most of the remaining pokémon were swallowed by the gaping splits in the earth.

Right now, he didn't care if he hurt his teammates- all he wanted to do was defeat Darkrai. Out of the corner of his eye he saw Darkrai laughing, and his anger and rage soared. He roared out a Fire Blast at the darkrai, setting quite a number of trees on fire.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Constriction was about to offer holding Xatu, but minions leaped up. He cried out as he wrapped his arms (which are made of vines, so you know) around it, pulling it close. He began to poke it gently. He was using Tickle. The Mightyena laughed, and Constriction took his chance to aim a Wring Out. He slapped his enemy across the face, and then gave it a hard shove, placing his hand on it and moving it in a circle. Then, he began a Constrict, squeezing the wolf for a split second. It collapsed on the ground.

A large bird swooped down. Constriction looked up at the Honchkrow. He stretched and arm and slapped it down, whirling around and striking it with the other arm. It was Power Whip. The Tangrowth then used AncientPower, knocking the Honchkrow out fo the sky.

Constriction looked back at Darkrai, and aimed a Vine Whip.


----------



## Darksong (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Rosie arched her back and hissed at the approaching enemies. A Nuzleaf began to use Razor Leaf on her. Rosie attempted to dodge them, but two still sliced her sides. Yowling in pain, she used Body Slam, barreling into the Nuzleaf and knocking it down. Her foe struggled, but Hardened her body and used Razor Wind. This cut Rosie on the face, and, enraged, the Purugly finished her enemy off with Slash.


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

"NO!!" Darkrai screamed. Darkrai then used Dark Void. The Elite Team fell asleep.

A FEW MINUTES LATER...
(Everyone wakes up and the Dark Pokemon are gone.)


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Heatran was one of the first to wake, his remaining anger fueling his body for more action. Seeing nobody, he bellowed "WHERE DID THAT DARKRAI GO?!?!"  and didn't care if he woke any of the others. He was enraged that they had all escaped, but he knew he couldn't go without the rest of Arceus's team.


----------



## Darksong (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Rosie shook her head. Standing up, she looked at her wounds. Not good. They were still bleeding, but not as much. She began to lick them, her face stinging because of the wound on her cheek.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Constriction awoke. He stood up, brushing himself off with his extendable arms. He looked at Rosie. "You alright there?" he asked, gently placing a hand on her back. He plucked an Oran berry off a nearby bush and used Natural Gift to partly heal Rosie's wounds.


----------



## Mercury (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

(wow I missed a lot)
Tiny pulled himself up. When Darkrai attacked the Dark Pokémon were having trouble beating him, as he fighting type. Just as he was drifting off, he remembered there was a ring of Pokémon on the floor around him. Now there was nothing. He sat back down in frustration of falling asleep. His father had told him if you ever fall asleep in a battle, it shows your weakness in yourself.


----------



## Darksong (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Rosie looked at Constriction as she healed. "Thanks," she muttered.


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

"C'mon let's keep moving!" Dialga roared, as he started to walk again. Regigigas was thinking about what Xatu said. _A large tomb? For who?_ he thought. 
"Stop daydreaming and get a move on, Regi!" Palkia said. Regigigas snapped out of it and began walking.


----------



## Grass King (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Bonsai followed as Dialga began to walk off. He was still thinking about the message of the future, and what it could mean for everyone.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Constriction thought about the future. What was it supposed to mean? He followed Regigigas and hoped for the best.


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Regigigas then stopped. He saw a bright light coming from behind him. He turned around and saw a swan like Pokemon behind him.
"Cresselia...?" Regigigas said, shielding his eyes. Cresselia nodded.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Constriction stopped. "Cresselia is here? Is this an illusion?" The Pokemon was rather pretty, and it shone like moonlight.


----------



## Darksong (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Rosie carefully stepped around any obstacles, staring straight ahead. "We need to find Darkrai," she said to herself. She took a quick glance at Cresselia; staring, she knew, was impolite.


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

"It is I," Cresselia said. "I woke up early to explore the forest." 
"Well, you could have told us where you were going Moonshine!" Palkia said, laughing. Dialga nodded.
"No need. I got you all where I want to you," she said, smiling. Regigigas looked confused. _Why is she smiling?_ he thought.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Constriction looked confused. "Why are you smiling?" he asked. "As far as I know, only Darkrai smiles like that."


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

"I'm not Darkrai..." Cresselia said, her smiling widening even more like a Gengar's smile. Cresselia began to turn purple and became fatter. "Ha ha ha!" said the Gengar. "It's time to take you guys down! Ha ha ha! My Ghosty friends, attack them! Hee Hee Ha!" Ghost Pokemon came from all directions, attacking with no mercy.
"What are you guys waiting for, my birthday?" Palkia said. "Attack!" Regigigas used Fire Punch (I'm surprised it can learn this attack) and his fists lit on fire. He began knocking the Ghost Pokemon out with his fire power.


----------



## Mercury (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Tiny chuckled at the little joke Palkia made. He tried using Force Palm on a Gastly, but it went straight through it. He then remembered a move his father had taught him - Iron Tail! He quickly got about smacking the Ghost Pokémon with it. As he was about to hit a Haunter, it used Destiny Bond, and Tiny felt his energy being sucked out of him when he hit. They both went down.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Constriction smiled too, eyes narrowed. "From the moment you appeared I knew this was a trick." He spun around and used Power Whip, slapping away a few Ghost Pokemon. He liked how cheerful Palkia was. The Tangrowth's attention turned to Tiny. He wanted revenge on the Haunter, but it was already fainted. Instead, he summoned up an AncientPower at Gengar, then planted a Mega Drain. After both attacks were complete, he shot a Stun Spore.


----------



## Darksong (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

"Wait for me!" Rosie called, and used Faint Attack. When she disappeared, she gave a ghostly murmur. "I'm here, Gengar..."
 "Prepare for the worst day of your afterlife," the Purugly sneered, and hit Gengar right above his left eye.


----------



## Mercury (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Tiny had never fainted before. It felt weird. It hurt, but you couldn't feel a thing. You felt fine, but couldn't move a muscle. Even opening his eyes was hard, and he gave up eventually. He couldn't think, but couldn't have thought less.He finally got through to the end stage of Fainting. Completely blacked out. Tiny's body seemed to slump on the floor.


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Constriction's attacks hit Gengar hard. "Why does everyone hate me so much?" he said. Then he heard Rosie's comment.
"Do you really think so, fat cat? Hee hee!" Gengar said, laughing. He then used Curse on Rosie. Then Gengar grabbed an Oran Berry and ate it. "Ha ha ha! Beat that!" Regigigas looked around and saw Tiny on the ground, fainted. The large Pokemon grabbed Tiny in his left hand and continued to fight with his right hand.


----------



## Darksong (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Rosie, hearing what the Gengar said, was absolutely enraged. She gave an evil giggle, using Attract. While the Gengar was distracted, she would fight harder than she had ever before.
((Yay, California. :D))


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Dialga and Palkia were fighting a group of Mismagius and Banette. Dialga and Palkia used Draco Meteor. Meteors began falling from the sky, crushing trees in their path and landing on the Ghost Pokemon. A meteor crashed into Regigigas' back and he collapsed to the ground.
"Take cover!" Dialga roared. Gengar was looking around. _Damn,_ he thought, _I better get going! Although the cat is looking pretty today!_
"Ghost Pokemon, let's go! Ha ha ha! See ya around, Dialgy! Hee hee ha!" Gengar said, laughing. He was breathing hard from the attacks that ht him. Then they all disappeared.


----------



## Darksong (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

((What happened to Attract?))
Rosie covered her head with her paws, swearing under her breath. She vowed to get revenge on that horrible ghost.


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

((Well Dialga and Palkia used Draco Meteor and kinda messed up your Attract. and why'd you put:)) 





> ((Yay, California. :D))


Regigigas was unconscious. His fist opened and dropped the tiny Riolu. Dialga saw Regigigas on the ground, with the broken meteor fragments around him.
"Give Regigigas some Oran Berries!" Diagla commanded.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

((And my moves?))

Constrict looked around at the meteors and stayed calm. He used Ingrain and covered his head with his hands. He cursed under his breath, angry at that Gengar. "We will get to fight him again, right? I'm going to do something different next time."

((California's her nickname for someone, I'd guess.))


----------



## Darksong (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

((Cryptica's right. California is a vague nickname.))
Rosie growled, fur bristling, "I sure hope so! Did you hear that?"


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

((Gengar is one strong character. Although I should've had him panting but oh well. He had the energy left to get the hell out of there. Okay I just edited the battle a bit. Gengar did get hurt.))


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

[ah, sorry, I was in NY all of today..]

After Heatran took down a couple ghosts he aimed a Flamethrower for Gengar. However, he nimbly dodged out of the way, then, with all his ghostly minions, disappeared. Heatran started shaking in anger. First Darkrai, now Gengar.. 

"Give him Oran Berries!" he then heard, and he spun around. There lay Regigigas, unconscious, and there lay his teammate Tiny by his side.

"Tiny, you okay? Tiny?" Heatran was concerned for the riolu, as he was so young.. Without seeking consent from Dialga and Palkia he took a piece of a Revival Herb, and made the unconscious riolu swallow. As it was only a fragment it didn't heal him to full health, but Heatran was sure he would be okay.


----------



## Echo (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Smeargle ran, panting, into the battlefield with the oran berries he brought with him. He began feeding Tiny and Regigigas, and appologized for his late-ness while he waited for them to revive.


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Regigigas regained consciousness. He stood up and immediately scanned the area for Tiny. He found the Riolu near Heatran.
"You alright, Regi?" Palkia asked. Regigigas nodded as he grabbed an Oran Berry and swallowed it.
"Is Tiny okay?" Regigigas asked.


----------



## Mercury (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

"Ugh... Yeah, I'm fine," Tiny said, sitting up.
"Thanks," he muttered to Smeargle. 
Tiny then jumped up and over Smeargle to use Iron Tail on an approaching Misdreavus, knocking it out before it could say "Mis". He jumped back over and carried on fighting.


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Forum Name: Mewtwo/Mew
Pokemon:Vulpix
Pokemon's Name:Shadowflare
Gender:Female
Age: 11
Group:Regigigas's team
Appearance:Black as the main color with red on the tail,head fluff thing,and paws.
Personality:Light,bouncy,doesn't-like-to-fight,makes friends easy
History:N/A
Other:Hyper the Raticate was almost Lv.100 then the owner of the game restarted it...


----------



## Silver (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Flare saw another Gengar. "I would advise you to move your head." she said to Palkia as she shoot a huge fireball at the Gengar.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

((The Pokemon disappeared already.))


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

((Um.. did you read the other posts, Silver and Mercury? Gengar and his Ghost Co. already poofed. And Mewtwo.. um.. I think Regigigas' team is already full.))

Relieved that Tiny was okay Heatran stood up and snorted, blowing white clouds of smoke. Now that both Darkrai _and_ Gengar had foiled them he was ready to storm out of the forest and into wherever Giratina was and take him down. He started pacing impatiently, waiting for the order to move out.


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

((Mewtwo is accepted. And Cresselia's team is full, not Regigigas's team.)

Regigigas spotted a Vulpix hiding behind a tree. "Hello, little fella," Regigigas said. Dialga looked at the Vulpix, eying it suspiciously.


----------



## Silver (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

((It was a stray gengar and i wanted to be part of the battle..))


----------



## Mew (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

"Um,hi"she barely said,scared because Dialga and Regigigas were both monstreously huge to her,and either one could crush her if they felt like it.
((Mewtwo is Mew,and Mew is Mewtwo!Mewtwo will come and agree,you shall see...))


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

((Um, 'Mew'.. who the hell are you?)) ((sorry Pikachu, I'm always getting things confused x.x))

"A vulpix?" Heatran was confused. He recalled seeing a vulpix wandering around the original campsite, but he hadn't been sure if it was part of Arceus' team or not. "Hey," he called to it, "who the hell are you?"


----------



## Echo (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Smeargle watched the vulpix with curiousity.
"Are you OK? That battle was rather uncontrolled... I hope you didn't get hit..."


----------



## Mew (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Shadowflare had been hiding behind a rock the whole battle,out-of-reach from any part of the battle.


----------



## Mercury (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Tiny was surprised. There was a Pokémon around here his size? Well, it was slightly bigger, but still.


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

((This RPG shall be closed for a week or so because I'm busily working on my website. Please dont post anything.)


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

(and we are open again!)

"How do we know that Vulpix is not a spy for the bastard, Giratina?" Palkia roared.


----------



## Mercury (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Tiny flinched at the swear word.


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

"I don't think she even knows who Giratina is!" Regigigas said.


----------



## Echo (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

"Her family was probably slaughtered by him..."


----------



## Darksong (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

"Maybe," Rosie whispered, just loud enough so that the others could hear, "But she doesn't _look_ harmful."


----------



## Crowned Clown (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

"Whoever she is let's just bring her along. If she's a spy or something then we'll beat information outta the little vulpix, how 'bout that?" Heatran scooped up the little vulpix and deposited her in the midst of Arceus' team. "Come on, let's get a move on. We don't know when Giratina's group is gonna attack us next."


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

"Okay let's get out of here before it turns dark," Regigigas said. Dialga nodded and began to move forward with Palkia behind him.


----------



## Silver (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

"Just like we need another fire type.." Flare muttered to her self.


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

"Why don't we just camp here?" Palkia said. "There's nothing there and Regigigas and Heatran will keep lookout!" Dialga thought about it. "Good idea!" Dialga roared. "Everybody, make yourself at home! We're camping here!"


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

"Camping?" Constriction sat down. "I'm in here," he said, pointing to his face. "I am camping."


----------



## Darksong (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

"Sure," Rosie replied. She lay down patiently.


----------



## Silver (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

"We've barely even started walking. And besides I can't risk everyone getting burned to a pile of ash because of my tail." Flare said swishing out her tail. _Hmm. Mabye burning them to ash isn't such a bad idea. Flare thought. Nah! I'll just see what happens to them on the way. But Tiny isn't such a bad kid he might just live up to it._


----------



## Mercury (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Camping huh? It seemed an odd place to camp, especially straight after a battle. 
'What do I know about this anyway?' he asked himself in his head.
'And we've only just started walking, so I'm not tired,'
"I'm here," he announced, sitting down.


----------



## Silver (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

((click my eggs pwease!))
"Why do we need to camp here anyway? Its still damp out and theres no place to _sleep!_" said Flare angerly.


----------



## Echo (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

"No reason to camp... but..." Smeargle yawned.
"Will we stay...?"


----------



## Crowned Clown (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Heatran was just beginning to lay down, hearing the word 'camp', when he then heard '..Heatran will keep lookout!'

"WHAT?!" he roared, shaking the trees around them. "Come on, a guy has to have his rest every now and then, especially after tough battles like ones against subordinates of Giratina! It should be _you_ guys, Dialga and Palkia, who should be on lookout. Seriously, what were _you_ guys doing during those two battles?" Heatran's angry outburst got him all pumped up, but he stormed off to keep watch. A heatran is a heatran, and Heatran was one of those funny pokémon.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Forum Name: Lucas755
    - Pokemon: Heracross
    - Pokemon's Name: Shade
    - Gender: Male
    - Age: 205
    - Group: Regigigas
    - Appearance: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 A darker than normal Heracross. Always wears a petrified Micle Berry strung through a chain as a necklace.
    - Personality: Despite his name, Shade is actually happy most of the time, unless upset by something. He refuses to eat anything except berries. He loves to collect berries, and takes every opportunity to do so. He keeps his berries inside a knapsack to be eaten later.
    - History: Since a very young age, Shade has been able to sense where berries are. He once sensed a berry deep underground with this power. Intrigued, he tried to find ways to dig underground to get it. Eventually, he taught himself to use Megahorn, and drilled down to a petrified Micle Berry. He once befriended a Raticate that saved his life when Shade was attacked by a flock of Pidgeot.
    - Other: Shade is very acrobatic and can do flips and spins both on the ground or in the air, much like a gymnast. Because of this, he can dodge attacks quite easily. But his weakness is the element of surprise. If startled, he will, more often than not, crash headfirst away from what he was doing.



	There it was. The juiciest berry he'd seen in a long time, perched right up on a middle branch. Shade pushed off the ground, extended his wings, and buzzed upwards. "Al...most...there!"
	Suddenly, a bellowing roar rose up from the treetop canopy: "WHAT!?" Shade jumped up (while still in the air) "Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh!!!"
	In surprise, Shade's wings had failed and sent him tumbling to the leaf-ridden floor below. CRASH!! "Ooooooh, I feel dizzy... what _was_ that?" 
	Shade zigzaggily walked towards where he'd heard the noise. He heard a muffled, yet distinctly angry, conversation "Come on... have his rest ... tough battles... Giratina! ...you... Dialga and Palkia...lookout." 
	He had heard these pokemon chatting before, but ignored it._Giratina? What do they know about Giratina? Wait a second... Dialga? Palkia? They must be the rumored Arceus Team!_
	Shade popped out of his hiding place. "Is it true? Are you Arceus's team?"
	"Yes," someone piped in.
	"Shush!" hissed Palkia, "What if he's a spy?"
	"Oh, don't worry, you can trust me. I overheard you guys saying you need a place to sleep. I know of a place where you can go. It's called 'The Pokanopy.' It's under a thick canopy, so it's never wet there."
	"Oooooh, that sounds nice!" said an obviously happy Charizard.
        "Yes, but the real problem is figuring out who will keep guard," another one added.
	"But I know a lot of noctournal Pokemon who would be happy to keep watch as they do their nightly things. It's only a couple hundred yards[meters] that way. So, do you guys want to go?"


----------



## Silver (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

"I can just fly there.." said Flare calming herself down.


----------



## Mewtwo (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

((Mewtwo went Labor Day camping,and would like being caught up!))


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

((Well, you're in the team, but nothing has happened to you yet. Now read posts 145-154.))


----------



## Mewtwo (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

((That's why i'm asking someone to catch me up,i don't feel like reading it!Besides,I have to leave soon to see my grandpa who had a major heart attack!))


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

((Okay then, after that, everyone was deciding whether to camp in a particular spot, then I (A heracross) showed up and offered to bring everyone to a big clearing to sleep, with a bunch of Pokemon that could keep guard in case someone shows up, and a canopy to keep out rain (it's raining)))


----------



## Gold (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

((It silver! I took over my sisters account for now :)))


----------



## Mewtwo (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

((Oh,))
Shadowflare walked around in the wet rain.This did not work well for her,as it was raining.She found some Pokemon,including a Heracross, and the heracross was offering them shelter.She creeped closer to get the details.


----------



## Mercury (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

((Uh, Mewtwo you've already been found, it might have been best to read the posts))
"Sounds good. I don't really mind," Tiny replied to the Heracross.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

"Some of those nocturnal Pokemon would be Noctowl, Hoothoot, Persain, and Meowth. So, Dialga, Palkia, and Heatran, whaddya say?"


----------



## Darksong (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Rosie backed up a bit, careful not to let the Heracross see her. She didn't want to be a major part of the discussion right now.


----------



## Pikachu (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Lucas755 is accepted.


----------



## Silver (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

((click my eggs while im gone..please..))


----------



## Darksong (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

((What does that have to do with the RP?))
Rosie eyed the Heracross carefully. She didn't know whether he was hostile or not, but she revealed herself anyway.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

((pikachu629, you have 666 posts! O_O'))
Shade noticed a shiny Purugly move toward the front of the crowd. _Maybe it's a signal of acceptance or trust._ 
Then he noticed her eying him warily. _Or maybe she's trying to decide._


----------



## Darksong (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

"I'd like to see this place," Rosie finally said.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

"I guess it's up to Dialga, Palkia, Heatran, and Regigigas." 
Shade turned toward them. "So, what's the verdict?"


----------



## Pikachu (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

((667!))
"I dont know, let me ask Dialga," Regigigas said. Regigigas turned toward the two leaders. Dialga had fallen asleep and Palkia was nowhere to be found. _Thats strange, Palkia gone all of a sudden?_ he thought.
"Well, I guess it's okay," Regigigas said. "Go ahead, explore. But be careful: who knows what's out there."


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

"Okay everybody, you heard him, follow me!"
Shade led everyone out into the woods. He walked up to the Purugly that was eying him earlier. "I overheard you all talking about Girtina before. What do you know of him?"


----------



## Mad MOAI (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Constriction listened to the conversation. He followed Shade.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

((I haven't told my name yet.))


----------



## Mad MOAI (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

((I know. Constriction doesn't know his name is Shade yet, but I do.))


----------



## Darksong (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

"I think he's the Lord of the Underworld, but that's all I can remember at the moment."


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

"I see. I'm trying to gather more information about him, and oppose him in every way possible. He kidnapped and imprisoned my parents. I... don't know if they're alive."
Everyone kept on walking.


----------



## Pikachu (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

((Now because I have given you permission to explore the forest DOES NOT mean that you can have a side-plot sort of thing. Ex: Darkrai and the Dark Pokemon or Cresselia is found.))


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

((K))


----------



## Pikachu (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

((Uh, Lucas755, everyone's waiting for you to start the exploration, as it was your idea.))

Regigigas looked around the campsite. It was too quiet.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Indeed it was quiet, while everyone wearily shuffled around, waiting for others to get ready for the exploration to the strange heracross' base or whatever it was. Even Heatran was being quiet, but partly because he was doing his best to not make any noise and alert the others and possibly members of Giratina's team. He was getting bored, though, and was resisting the urge to yell at the pokémon to get the hell off the ground and get going.


----------



## Echo (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Smeargle came up behind the Heracross and prodded him forward.
"Let's go..."


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

"Yes, of course!"
They continued out into the woods. After a few hundred yards[meters], they reached a big empty clearing, with a treetop canopy as a ceiling. 
Silence.
"Everyone? It's Shade!"
The clearing was suddenly filled with movement. "Shade? Oh, we saw all of them and thought they were intruders!", a Persian yelled out, "Come over here! We need to talk about something!"
Shade turned to everyone. "You guys just make yourself at home, I need to talk to our leader. Walk around and meet some Pokemon."


----------



## Darksong (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Rosie cried out, startled by all of the new Pokemon. She began to shy away, dashing behind a patch of bracken. The Purugly looked around for prey to hunt, or the like. Berries would do also, but prey was tastier.


----------



## Pikachu (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

An Umbreon appeared at the campsite. Regigigas looked at it. It said, "Follow me." Regigigas got up and followed the Umbreon until they reached a stone slab with a drawing: it showed two things standing on two legs with Pokemon battling each other. "What are those things?" asked the Umbreon. "They are the humans of the past," Regigigas answered sadly.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

((Well.. since pikachu isn't going to be on that much anymore, I guess I _will_ lead, because I _do_ like this RP :3))

"..human?" The umbreon's ears twitched at the strange word. "Is that a sort of foreign pokémon?"

"No," answered Heatran, who'd followed them to see the rock. "They weren't really pokémon. They had their own funny language and they would catch pokémon like us in little orbs called Pokéballs-" he drew a 2-D Pokéball in the dirt, "-and then they'd use us to compete."

"That's.. that's cruel!" the umbreon exclaimed. "So they _used_ us to fight for them? Why couldn't they-"

"There were many bonds forged between them, though," Heatran explained. "Some grew to the point that pokémon and trainers could not live without the other. Humans and pokémon coexisted with each other back then."

The umbreon pondered over his words, then stared at the rock. They were all quiet for a while.


----------



## Darksong (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Rosie flicked her ears at the sound. "That's fascinating. But if they were on this, doesn't that mean it was sort of like a grave? Doesn't that mean that it was a good thing?"


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Suddenly, Shade burst into the clearing. "Guys! Persian said that he saw a Gengar and a bunch of evil-looking Pokemon pass by a few hours ago! Do you know anything about this?"
Then he looked at the situation. "Oh... I see you've met Umbreon. And seen the slab."


----------



## Darksong (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

"We have to go and fight them again," Rosie hissed. She then growled, "I have to get my revenge on Gengar...."


----------



## Echo (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Smeargle heard voices and wandered into the clearing.
"Can't we... avoid conflict and... just... find Cresellia...?


----------



## Crowned Clown (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

"Oh.. we met up with those asses a few hours ago.." Heatran grit his teeth at the thought of their defeat.

"But next time they come, we're beat them, right guys?" Regigigas raised his fist, but his words didn't exactly lift their spirits, especially Heatran's.

Suddenly, there was a scream followed by cackling at the clearing. They all rushed over, and there was Gengar and his minions terrorizing the hidden base.

"Let's go guys," Regigigas shouted, "let's get them and make them pay!"


----------



## Mewtwo (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

((Haven't posted in a while again!What's going on?Anything happen to me yet?))


----------



## Mercury (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

((Read the other posts))

"Yeah!" Tiny replied. He didn't feel like he'd had his fair share of fighting.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

"Does anyone know a move like Block or Mean Look?" asked Constriction before stepping up next to Rosie. "Use Faint Attack on Gengar immediately," he whispered to her. "Make no noise."

"I know Block!" He quickly used Block to prevent the enemy from fleeing until they were defeated.


----------



## Darksong (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Rosie nodded, disappearing into the darkness. Unless Gengar used a Dark or Ghost move and also phased out, then she couldn't be seen. Slowly she crept up on her enemy with an evil sneer on her face. Finally, she hit him, phasing out just as her claws touched his wispy body.


----------



## Pikachu (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

Gengar looked straight at Regigigas. He then used Shadow Sneak. Gengar disappeared and attacked Regigigas.


----------



## Darksong (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

((Again, you ignored Rosie's attack. She's right in front of him, and since she finished her attack, she's not phased out anymore.))


----------



## Pikachu (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

((Sorry but I'm confused. Crowned Clown made them appear out of nowhere. Everyone pretend that Gengar never appeared since I never wanted it to happen. Back to the Slab.))

"What happened to the humans!?" Umbreon asked. "Eventually, a human was able to enter the Torn World and captured Giratina," Regigigas said. "Furious, Darkrai then ordered the immediate wipeout of all the human race. The war raged: Humans vs. Darkrai's colossal army. Every human was killed."


----------



## Darksong (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

"That's an interesting story." Rosie shivered. "I wouldn't like to be caught like those humans were."


----------



## Mercury (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

"Yeah... Those Humans look a bit like me, standing on two legs. Its strange, but for some reason I feel like I must avenge them. It feels so weird,"


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

((Apparentally I'm confused too.))


----------



## Pikachu (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: The Battle against Torn World*

(What are you confused about, Lucas?))


----------



## Darksong (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: [DYING] The Battle against Torn World*

((If this helps, I can say it. We've just arrived in the resting place, and are looking at a slab that shows a trainer and Pokemon. We are contemplating it now. Gengar and his crew have not been heard of.))


----------



## Mercury (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: [DYING] The Battle against Torn World*

((Makes sense))


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: [DYING] The Battle against Torn World*

((I get it now))


----------



## Darksong (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: [DYING] The Battle against Torn World*

((So why don't we continue this RP instead of OOC'ing?))


----------



## Mercury (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: [DYING] The Battle against Torn World*

((Ja, and I would if my character wasn't the last one to do anything))


----------



## Echo (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: [DYING] The Battle against Torn World*

Smeargle looked at the OOC messages and shook his head.
"Why... would Giratina destroy the -entire- race...? Isn't... that a... waste?"


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: [DYING] The Battle against Torn World*

"Who knows. For all we know, there could still be some left."
An unusual and only slightly tangible glitter formed in Shade's eye.


----------



## Darksong (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: [DYING] The Battle against Torn World*

"Should we find them?" Rosie asked. "Or should we stay away?"


----------



## Echo (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: [DYING] The Battle against Torn World*

"Maybe... if we stick to our main task ...of finding Cressellia... we might find some humans..."


----------



## Darksong (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: [DYING] The Battle against Torn World*

"True," Rosie said to herself. "That sounds like the best idea that we can execute at the moment."


----------



## Mercury (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: [DYING] The Battle against Torn World*

"Maybe Cresselia went to see if she could find humans? Maybe she knew they could help us," Tiny said, still looking at the slab.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: [DYING] The Battle against Torn World*

"Cresselia's missing? I think you guys should go look for her. It's your best bet."


----------



## Echo (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: [DYING] The Battle against Torn World*

"That... was our initial... plan..."


----------



## Pikachu (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: [DYING] The Battle against Torn World*

Regigigas turned away. "There's someone else missing." he muttered. He lowered his head. "Palkia."


----------



## Mercury (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: [DYING] The Battle against Torn World*

"What!" Tiny exclaimed, looking around.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: [DYING] The Battle against Torn World*

"What? Palkia doesn't seem like a Pokemon to wander off! He's the one that _yells_ at people for wandering off!"


----------



## Echo (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: [DYING] The Battle against Torn World*

"Wow... We fail..."


----------



## Darksong (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: [DYING] The Battle against Torn World*

"We should work out a plan while we're here," Rosie recommended.


----------



## Pikachu (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: [DYING] The Battle against Torn World*

"Let's go back to the camp," Regigigas said. He began to walk toward the camp. When he arrive. he saw Dialga shaking in his sleep. A dark shadow surrounded him.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: [DYING] The Battle against Torn World*

Constriction silently followed Regigigas. "What's up with Dialga? It looks like he's having a nightmare."

"Wait. Nightmare. Darkrai!"


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: [DYING] The Battle against Torn World*

"...should we wake him up?"


----------



## Echo (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: [DYING] The Battle against Torn World*

"We... probabally can't..."


----------



## Mercury (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: [DYING] The Battle against Torn World*

"Darkrai keeps Pokémon asleep forever, unless... I think Cresselia can do something," Tiny stated.


----------



## Echo (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: [DYING] The Battle against Torn World*

"Let's go... find her..."


----------



## Darksong (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: [DYING] The Battle against Torn World*

"We must find Cresselia," Rosie said quietly to herself, glancing at Dialga. "Cresselia," she repeated, a bit louder.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: [DYING] The Battle against Torn World*

Constriction looked up.

"Regigigas.... you lead from here."

He made a motion that looked something like some sort of bow and extended one of his arms.


----------



## Pikachu (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: [DYING] The Battle against Torn World*

Regigigas took an acorn from a tree. He began to carve it into a sphere. Then he used Psychic. The ball came to life. He threw the sphere at Dialga and Dialga went into the sphere. Regigigas picked it up and said "Let's go!"


----------



## Echo (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: [DYING] The Battle against Torn World*

"Odd..." Smeargle muttered, Sketching the move.
Looking up, he noticed Regigigas was leaving, so he turned to follow.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: [DYING] The Battle against Torn World*

"Hmm.. reminds me of... ah, never mind. Wait for me guys!" 
Shade sped off towards the group.
But not before plucking a nice berry.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: [DYING] The Battle against Torn World*

Constriction turned and followed Regigigas. His stomach growled a bit, so he reached out with his extended arm and plucked a berry from a nearby tree. The Tangrowth ate the large, round Leppa berry.


----------



## Mercury (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: [DYING] The Battle against Torn World*

Tiny was curious. That acorn had come to life... Anyway, he noticed they were leaving and went after them.


----------



## Pikachu (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: [DYING] The Battle against Torn World*

Regigigas and the team stepped out of the forest. The sun's light shined on their faces. The hill was peaceful. Starlys and Tailows were flying around. Bug Pokemon were climbing trees.


----------



## Darksong (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: [DYING] The Battle against Torn World*

"Oddly cheerful today," Rosie muttered. She looked around for any sign of food.


----------



## Mercury (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: [DYING] The Battle against Torn World*

"Yeah..." Tiny muttered in agreement.


----------



## Echo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: [DYING] The Battle against Torn World*

(((HOLY CRAP!!! Pikachu lost his 609!!!)))


----------



## Darksong (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: [DYING] The Battle against Torn World*

((His previous username was pikachu_625_...))
Rosie jumped up and caught a plump Sitrus berry in her mouth, letting the juice soak out until the taste was almost gone. She then swallowed the yellow fruit. "They're my favorite," she hummed, going along with the cheerfulness.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: [DYING] The Battle against Torn World*

((Why is everyone using my berry... idea thing?))


The group walked through the forest. As they passed by the Pokanopy, Pokemon peered out, obviously apprehensive of the larger, more powerful Pokemon.
They passed tree after tree, clearing after clearing, until it had seemed like hours. 
Later, Shade spotted a pink and blue bird - shaped object. He jerked his head to the side, hoping to see Cresselia.
There was nothing there.
"Trick of the light," muttered Shade.
Probably.


----------



## Darksong (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: [DYING] The Battle against Torn World*

((Because they're hungry.))
Rosie shook her head with disappointment. "How long do we have to find Cresselia, anyway?"


----------



## Mad MOAI (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: [DYING] The Battle against Torn World*

"What do you mean, how long do we have to find Cresselia?" said Constriction. "About as long as she was before: five feet."

He thought his joke was rather corny.


----------



## Echo (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: [DYING] The Battle against Torn World*

(((... *just notices* OHHHH... but still... why did he ditch the 625?)))


----------



## Pikachu (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: [DYING] The Battle against Torn World*

((I ditched the _629_, not the 625. and anyway, Pikachu wasn't taken. New Avatar! Anyone like it?))

"Yes that hoke was corny, Constriction," Regigigas said. He began to look around. Then a flash of light zoomed around. "Cresselia?"
"Yup, it's me!" Cresselia said cheerfully.


----------



## Darksong (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: [DYING] The Battle against Torn World*

"Yay!" Rosie shouted. "Hi, Cresselia," she muttered, after regaining her composure.
((Whoop, sorry, Pikachu. ^^'))


----------



## Pikachu (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: [DYING] The Battle against Torn World*

Cresselia began to zoom around again. Regigigas was eying it suspiciously.
"How do we know you're not a fake? And a spy for Giratina?" Regigigas asked.
Cresselia laughed.
"What do you mean, a fake? I'm the only one who knows you sleep with a nightlight and a Teddiursa stuffed bear." Cresselia said. Regigigas turned red.


----------



## Echo (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: [DYING] The Battle against Torn World*

Smeargle gaped, the image entering his brain.
He went over, and poked Cresselia to make sure Cresselia wasn't making a Cresselia illusion.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: [BARELY ALIVE] The Battle against Torn World*

Constriction ignored the teddy bear remark. "I'm still suspicious, but I guess I believe you." He shrugged.


----------



## Darksong (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: [BARELY ALIVE] The Battle against Torn World*

Rosie ignored Cresselia's comment. She just looked curiously at the lunar Pokémon. So this was Cresselia...


----------



## Mercury (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: [BARELY ALIVE] The Battle against Torn World*

"Hello Cresselia," Tiny said.
'Wonder where she's been? I won't ask, that's just rude...' Tiny thought.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: [BARELY ALIVE] The Battle against Torn World*

_That was anti-climactic_, thought Shade.
"Hello! So you're Cresselia. I was wondering if something bad happened to you, the way they've been talking about needing to find you. Anyway, I'm Shade, and I've been traveling with them for just over... a day," said Shade, suddenly losing his nerve.


----------



## Pikachu (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: [BARELY ALIVE] The Battle against Torn World*

[AT THE TORN WORLD]
"Master," a voice said. "You called for me?"
"Why yes," Giratina said. "Darkrai, I was meaning to ask you: how is  brain-washing Diagla going?"
"It is harder than we thought," Darkrai said. "Dialga is using OccluBlock and his brain is blocking our powers to break in. Probably learned it from his master."
"Hmm," Giratina said. "And about Heatran"
"Gengar is planning the murder right this minute," Darkrai said. "Do you want us to kill Regigigas and Cresselia as well?"
"No," Giratina answered. "Let Regigigas live. He will be useful later. Cresselia will not be killed now. Eventually she will be killed but not now." A Pokemon next to Giratina moved.
"What is it, Spacewalker?" Giratina asked.
"I would like to administer Heatran's death," Spacewalker said.
"Very well. Darkrai, tell Gengar Spacewalker here will kill Heatran," Giratina said.
"Spacewalker is your apprentice?" Darkrai asked.
"Yes," Giratina said.
"So long, Master," Darkrai said and then he disappeared.
[END of DIALOGUE]


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: [BARELY ALIVE] The Battle against Torn World*

Somewhere form inside of Shade's berry bag, there was a small vibration. "What's this?" he muttered. 
He reached inside of his bag, and pulled out a spiky lavender berry. "My Colbur berry?" Shade said to himself thinking hard, "Why would... oh! Everyone!," Shade was yelling, "My Colbur Berry just vibrated and lost some energy! This can only mean one thing: someone tried to use a dark type attack against one of us!"


----------



## Pikachu (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: [BARELY ALIVE] The Battle against Torn World*

"What?" Cresselia said. "Do you still believe in the Colbur Berry?" Regigigas nodded in agreement.
"The Colbur Berry went out of style while back. It was created by humans to detect ghosts around themselves. The berry isn't vibrating because we are being attacked by a dark attack, it's vibrating because there are ghosts around us," Regigigas said.

((Sorry, Lucas, I had to change what the berry does. Remember, they only know that Dialga is trapped in a nightmare. They don't know Darkrai is trying to brain wash Dialga.))


----------



## Mercury (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: [BARELY ALIVE] The Battle against Torn World*

"Couldn't that mean Gengar is here?" Tiny asked the group, getting excited on having his revenge on them.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: [BARELY ALIVE] The Battle against Torn World*

((Even if they don't know, the berry would protect them from dark attacks if they didn't see the attack. But I understand.))

"Perhaps," muttered Shade.


----------



## Mercury (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: [BARELY ALIVE] The Battle against Torn World*

((Come on people, this really is dying now, and it's an awesome RP. I can't really post because I just posted. Sort of.))


----------



## Darksong (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: [BARELY ALIVE] The Battle against Torn World*

"I sure hope he is," Rosie growled. Her voice was full of irritation, and her pelt was bristling. "Whoever you are, show yourself!"


----------



## Mercury (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: [BARELY ALIVE] The Battle against Torn World*

"Yeah. Come on out whoever you are," Tiny looked around, staring very hard at each bush in the area.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: [BARELY ALIVE] The Battle against Torn World*

After paying attention to Rosie and Tiny, Constriction began spinning around at a medium pace so he would be able to see anyone who was trying to sneak up on them. "Remember, they may phase out from somewhere. Ghost-types like Gengar usually do sneak-attacks like that."


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: [BARELY ALIVE] The Battle against Torn World*

Shade flew up a tree to survey the situation. He saw a shimmer near a tree, but it could have been his eyes.


----------



## Mercury (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: [BARELY ALIVE] The Battle against Torn World*

Tiny relaxed slightly. He didn't want to be so tense he couldn't move. That would be embarrassing.


----------



## ferrikpm (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: [BARELY ALIVE] The Battle against Torn World*

Forum Name: ferrikpm
Pokemon: lucario
Pokemon's Name: heart
Gender: male
Age: 195
Group: 3. or is it possible to be in a different group? i do not go well wih fire. maybe group two, if possible, and group one if not, and group 3 if there are no other options.
Appearance:

	
	
		
		
	


	




Personality:humorous, funny, brilliant comic relief.
History:ha a grudge against giratina because it attacked heart when it was still a riolu.
Other:loves chasing giratina around with an aura sphere, and has the rare ability to make aura sphere a guided missle.
oh, and raticate.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: [BARELY ALIVE] The Battle against Torn World*

((I doubt that you are 1.13 years old.))


----------



## ferrikpm (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: [BARELY ALIVE] The Battle against Torn World*

this is ridiculous,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,
bump,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,


----------



## Mercury (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: [BARELY ALIVE] The Battle against Torn World*

what is ridiculous?


----------



## Jester (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: [BARELY ALIVE] The Battle against Torn World*

Forum Name: Midnight
Pokemon: Gallade
Pokemon's Name: Mindfreak 
Gender: male
Age: 225
Group: 2
Appearance: An average gallade.
Personality: Serious, Tends to take everything literally.
History: N/A


----------



## ferrikpm (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: [BARELY ALIVE] The Battle against Torn World*

when i posted that, i believe no one had posted for a week.

heart, seeing everyone tired from doing searching or doing whatever they are doing, asks "why is the sky blue?" when no one answers, he says "because it is not night yet!"


----------



## ferrikpm (Dec 21, 2008)

[DEAD]
TAKE THAT BACK!!! BUMP!!! SO THERE!!!
this was a great roleplaying. it should go on.


----------



## Darksong (Dec 21, 2008)

((Can I please kill off Rosie for a new character? I've decided that my Purugly should stay special to the Rack Shackle Pack.

*Forum Name: *Darksong
*Pokemon: *Snorlax
*Pokemon's Name: *Pelly
*Gender: *Female
*Age: *165
*Group: *Three, but two if you need me.
*Appearance: *Nothing special, really.
*Personality: *Though Pelly is generally jolly, she can also be emotional, weakened by sadness and strengthened by desire or joy. She's constantly distracted by her immense hunger, and isn't very confident of herself because she thinks she's just a burden to her team.
*History: *Her best friend when she was still a Munchlax was a Treecko who understood her. They trained together and played together. However, Cyrus mysteriously disappeared one day and never came back, causing Pelly to be heartbroken.
*Other: * If Raticate were the size of Snorlax, they would be ruling us by now... *shiver*

))


----------



## Pikachu (Dec 28, 2008)

Judging by my inactivity and the inactivity of this RPG, I'm guessing this RPG is dead, perhaps? Let us ponder on that for a while.


----------

